# Resetting HR zones?



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I've just finished my 5th week of Carmichael's TCTP. In the field test 5 weeks ago my LT HR average was 163. Now I'm consistently riding with my HR averaging 170-172 for 10-15 minutes at a time. Should I reset my HR for the remainder of the training period?


----------

